# souping up a b13 1.6



## shuebox (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey, I'm thinking of changing my b13 looks to revolve around that of









Do you guys have links to pics of other souped up b13's
References, etc.

Pfft, with this car I'm going all the way.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that's an s14...


----------



## shuebox (Oct 12, 2004)

*i know*, but just to piss off my dad for not buying what i wanted, im going to alter it as best as i can. his expense. dont mind me, maybe its the alcohol.
if u squint, it is possible..

Actually scratch that, i love ypvs125 b13


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

-


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

This thread has been closed to the lack of intelligence in it. NOTE: certain attatchments have been edited due to content. THIS AIN'T OFF-TOPIC!


----------

